# haha chubby frog



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

here's fatty


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

and the pacman


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What are you feeding those chubbys?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

just crickets, thats all they wana eat


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They must eat alot of crickets. Do you house them in the same tank? What size?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

the pacman lived in her 10 gallon for about 5 months and was extremely boring, so we got the chubby frog last month and I thought I would try putting the in the same tank before I set up a new one for the chubby. Well they just sat there in the water dish right next to each other for about 30 minns, then the chubby got out and dug a hole, shortly after the pacman did the same, that was the most exciting thing either of them have done in their entire lives. My fieonce love them for some reason...
They really dont eat a lot, about 6-12 crickets between them a week, thats nothing compared to our other toads that eat 60 or more a week.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

like I said in anoter post you should

not keep them together because

the pacman will try to eat the chubby frog

and more than likely choke and die


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn those are some fat ass frogs :laugh:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

haha, that chubby frog is great, looks like its gunna pop!!

what the hell is it?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> like I said in anoter post you should
> 
> not keep them together because
> 
> ...


the chubby is 2 times as large as the pacman, there is no way he would even think about eating him


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

j_burf said:


> haha, that chubby frog is great, looks like its gunna pop!!
> 
> what the hell is it?
> [snapback]884411[/snapback]​


The Chubby Frog, otherwise know as The Asian Bullfrog or the Malaysian Painted Frog


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

a petsmart employee got her manager to change the name on the sticker from chubby frogs to larger frogs because she said it offended her, i said they were from the same species


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pamonster said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > like I said in anoter post you should
> ...


It dosent matter how much bigger the chubby frog is

the pac man will see it as food and try to eat it.

You shouldnet keep anything else with your pac man anyway.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > psychofish21 said:
> ...


I disagree, but I will let you know if I am wrong.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> a petsmart employee got her manager to change the name on the sticker from chubby frogs to larger frogs because she said it offended her, i said they were from the same species
> [snapback]885463[/snapback]​












btw, that first frog looks like it would pop if someone pricked it with a needle lol. nice frogs dude!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree that most of those frogs, unless they're eating, really aren't doing much of anything at all. It's the main reason I switched most of my terrariums into aquariums. Both require the same amount of maintanence (some frogs require more), but fish are far more interesting to watch.

But frogs will always be infinitely cuter than fish.


----------

